# My outdoor enclosures



## jd61285 (Aug 7, 2011)

I moved to NC from NY not too long ago and really wanted to get my tegus outside so I've been working on my outdoor enclosures. I talked to Wil a little bit, got some ideas and ran with it. Here's what I came up with. I'm still working on it so it's not totally done yet






It will be divided into 5 sections. Here's one of my giant's sections and an empty





And my blue's section









Let me know what you think. 
Thanks
JD


----------



## Joshjack90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it looks awesome!!! I want to do this for my tegu, but i only have one so idk what to do haha. Do you have to put something down so they cant dig out of the cage?


----------



## jd61285 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment,
Yes I did put down some welded wire so they can't dig out. I just so happen to have a picture of the welded wire I used (it's all stapled to the frame under the dirt and mulch). 




I have 4 tegus so I can use the space. Just wait you will probably have more tegus soon enough... that is just how it usually goes lol.


Thanks
JD


----------



## HPIZZLE (Aug 7, 2011)

this is one of the better and more practical outdoor enclosures i remember seeing. 
i like it very much!


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 7, 2011)

Very impressive... where in NC are you? I live in Charlotte. If you are close by I'd love to come check out your enclsoures and meet your Tegus. I'd also love to let my adult male meet some of his own kind...

Mine spends summers outdoors also. I've simply arranged the balcony of my apartment for him, but he seems to enjoy it...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 7, 2011)

_They look good,.. are they seasonal or permanent enclosures? How big and how old is your Extreme? Because that rear right corner looks like a possible rendezvous point with a future neighbor to me. I would also make their hides bigger and deeper for proper thermal regulation. _


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 7, 2011)

great setup! looks as though you might be housing a human in the 5th section to the right  really sweet though. best of luck!


----------



## jd61285 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks again guys for the compliments,

As I said I still have more work to do on them.

bubblz the The logs that you can see in the cages are all half hollows so they can go under them kinda acts as there humid and cool hides. They both have dug little pits under the logs so I know they have a nice cool retreat. They are just there summer houses. That back corner is braced with a 2x4 I will double check it though thanks for noticing that. It is a 3 year old giant and is about 4 foot I am pretty sure it is a female.

Toby I am in Greensboro I would like to meet your tegu some time aswell. Did you go to the show this weekend? I swung through on saturday it seems like that show is getting smaller and smaller each time.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 7, 2011)

wish i had a summer home lol


----------



## got10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice setup there Where from in ny you move from Also how was it traveling with your animals . I have 9 Gu's ill be traveling with 6 bw 1blue and 2 reds .Im getting ready to make my move down to Jackson NC in about a year or so


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 8, 2011)

Excellent setup, keep us updated!


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 8, 2011)

jd61285 said:


> Toby I am in Greensboro I would like to meet your tegu some time aswell. Did you go to the show this weekend? I swung through on saturday it seems like that show is getting smaller and smaller each time.



I went on Sunday, and yes it is gettign smaller every time... But they still had some very very sexy Ball Pythons  and a lot of other eye candy as well...

I don't get out towards Greensboro often but next time I do you'll be getting a message  Also, feel free to let me know next time you head down to Charlotte. I'd love to show my boy off...


----------



## jd61285 (Aug 8, 2011)

got10: our move from Albany, NY to NC was interesting to say the least. We started the car, got it nice in warm, at the time we had a Mazda 6 hatchback so all the air could circulate. Then I put all the lizards (I only had 1 tegu at the time and 7 beardies) in separate rubbermaid bins and wrapped them in blankets and in the trunk they went. So on the trip down we only stoppped for gas and food and left the car running while we were in the stores. Everyone made it safely. 

jerobi2k: you weren't supposed to notice what's in the 5th section... shhh don't tell anyone lol.

toby: did you see the giant there? I'll send you a message next time I'm down that way. And let me know when you're up this way! 

Thanks for the compliments guys.
JD


----------

